# NEED HELP Dealing with SKS Bottling Company



## LetsBeeColorado (Aug 14, 2015)

And the unedited video I sent them: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9UHw9ZYgooSSU4tTmpvcFJiRU0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't use the jars, so can't help you with firsthand experience.

I can tell you though, that your photos convinced ME!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Why fight the standard deviation. If the suppliers have issues so do
the vendors. You have made the label to fit the jars before so why not
readjust it this time.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

LetsBeeColorado said:


> They are now telling me that I need to send them a sample of each one so that they can investigate the jars themselves. Naturally, my response was that I don't see how sending them the jars will convince them if they don't believe my photo evidence.


If sending them a jar is what it takes to make whoever it is in the office happy, send them a jar. Arguing over it is wasting time so just play their game.

End of day though even if you force them to acknowledge you are correct, I doubt they will make their supplier re hash the way they now choose to make all their jars, just to fit your labels. 

Yes you may feel this whole thing is unjust, but I suspect you will probably have to live with it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Such are the dangers of bottling. Not trying to sound cruel but unless they promised you your labels would always fit on their jars its just not their problem. I had a similar issue with JZ's base mount cell cups a few years back. Someone decided to make a change in the "pin" size and we suddenly found ourselves in the middle of our cell season with no cups that would fit on our bars. I called them and about all I could say was "a heads up to your customers sure would have been nice". At the end of the day, though, it was my problem to find a solution for.


----------

